# Sire of merit ABGA???



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wondering what the difference between ennoblement and sire of merit in the ABGA are? I've only seenahandful of bucks be titled sire of merit and really don't know what that means.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

http://www.abga.org/sireofmerit.php


----------

